# Automatic Winding Weight Getting Stuck - Fixable?



## killingtime (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello,

I bought an automatic PARNIS watch from 'the bay' about 6 months ago. It's got a clear back, and you can see the weight that winds the watch when you move it.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=49356

(The seller sent me a watch with hands that didn't get stuck in the end. Took me 3 attempts & 3 months)

Last week, the watch stopped, and I noticed that the weight is not moving as freely as it once did. The problem is getting worse.

Is it normal to have to service automatic watches that are used every day (every 6 months)?

Does it just need some oil on the movement, or do the bearings go on these movements?

Any comments appreciated. I know it's a cheap watch, but I like it, and wear it every day.

If the movement is shot, then I'll buy something else. Are Laco watches any better / last longer? I'm looking at the Laco Hi-Lume:

http://www.timequestwatches.com/id6.html

It's much more expensive, but I know nothing about automatic movements, and price is no longer a good indicator of quality these days.

Thanks.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your problems - Parnis use a modern Chinasian movement normally and these are not always of the highest quality. OTOH, I have two or three different watches from evilbay using these types of movement ranging from 1p plus postage up to about Â£40.00 shipped and (touchy hairy wood) never had any real operational problems with them. I guess you may have been unlucky with PARNIS. :sadwalk:

It should be repairable, but you could find it will cost more than the watch is now worth if you go to a watchie. :yes:

Maybe some of the other guys will have a solution.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

No idea what's inside it - do you have a pic of the movement - so I'm only guessing. It could just be that the rotor has come loose, or it could be a problem with the "clutch" mechanism that that disengages the intermediate wheels that sit between the rotor and the barrel. Another possibility is the rotor bearing.

Can you hand wind the watch?

Chances are it'll be cheaper to buy another watch. If you decide to dispose of it, stick it on the sales forum as a fixer-upper. I'm always looking for cheap projects!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

It could be that something's distorted in the case or come loose. You'd need to take the back off to examine it, moving the rotor round slowly to feel any restrictions. (Whether this is good or bad for the watch, I have no idea - I'm not a professional.)


----------



## killingtime (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

Yes, I can hand wind the watch.

I took it to a watch maker in Knutsford (England). He deals in hi-end watches (Rolex, Cartier etc), but he also has facilities to make time pieces.

I suppose it's watches like this that are causing the demise of his industry in the UK, so I should have seen it coming....

He picked the watch up by the strap end, like you would a dead rat, and then called his assistants over to ridicule what is obviously a Chinese copy of sorts.

I stood there and took it like a toilet.

He said he didn't want to get involved....fair enough.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds like a shop to avoid. It's not like it's a fake.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Look at it, as its their loss.

In the future you'll never spend your hard earned across their counter.

As for the watch as clockwork said it could be a multitude of problems.

The one thing i found with the chinese movements [i've seen] is they are so badly adjusted and finished, except the more established Seagull ones [they are more expensive though]

Thinking about it logically, i may just require stripping down and puting back togeather.

But if your not confident it may be just as well to hand wind it.

Sorry i can't be of any more help.

i know how you feel though, a few years ago i wanted an additional oyster link. So looking a bit like worzell gummage i went into an AD in Banbury.

The assistant looked me up and down as i walked to the counter. I didn't have the watch so i quoted the part number written down on a bit of card board in my wallet.

I knew the number because when i bought the watch it had a 1 spare link in a sealed bag with the number on it.

Firstly I was told the number wasn't correct, then i was told i shouldn't know the part number so it couldn't be correct.

Like a seen from monty python he called the manager who finally told me they couldn't order me a part without seeing the watch, fair comment but i told them it was at my risk.

It ended by me walking out in a huff vowing never to return.

And to this day i've kept my promise.

Regards steve


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

killingtime said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Yes, I can hand wind the watch.
> 
> ...


Well of course they are going to snub you... you could probably buy 4 of those watches for the price of a service!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

killingtime said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Yes, I can hand wind the watch.
> 
> ...


They obviously want your money to remain in your pocket rather than have it in their till, that's self destructive for any retail establishment.

F*ck 'em.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank you Stan, my thoughts exactly! :yes:

(and likely enough, when "killingtime" wins the Lottery, which shop will he NOT go near? ) 

R-soles! bet none of the staff knows how to change a strap without scratching the watch case!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Stan said:


> They obviously want your money to remain in your pocket rather than have it in their till, that's self destructive for any retail establishment.
> 
> F*ck 'em.


+2! You should have take it with a smile just like this :feck:

BTW, where can you get one besides HK?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

mel said:


> Thank you Stan, my thoughts exactly! :yes:
> 
> (and likely enough, when "killingtime" wins the Lottery, which shop will he NOT go near? )
> 
> R-soles! bet none of the staff knows how to change a strap without scratching the watch case!


quite right, there is no excuse for it really. The admiral thing they could have done is take the back off and have a quick look at it as you browse the IWC's but as you say they are probably just salesmen!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

killingtime said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought an automatic PARNIS watch from 'the bay' about 6 months ago. It's got a clear back, and you can see the weight that winds the watch when you move it.
> 
> ...


Replacement movements, if this one is shot, are available for literally a few quid. I've replaced a couple of the newer Sekonda movements that use these and had no problems with them. PM me if you need any pointers.

Regarding the shop you went in, sod 'em. I love watches but don't generally get along with the dealers, unless it's a good second-hand trader. I had a great chat with a guy on Portobello Road the other week, but find that the people in the shops can be dismissive, arrogant, rude and ill-informed. As I'm currently in the market for a Speedmaster, it's their loss. Now that you're in the market for a relatively expensive watch it's their loss. The best AD I met was in the Bond Street Omega Boutique, a real WIS and very down to earth, and perhaps surprisingly the guys in Selfridges are generally pretty decent too - no hard sell, happy to indulge browsers.

What I would say is wind the watch, wear it, enjoy it and then see if there's a real problem - I've got a couple of autos which don't self-wind too well and it doesn't bother me too much...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've just had a thought about the OP's problem! :to_become_senile:

Does this watch have a display back? I've noticed that a few of these Chinasian movements that are fitted to a display back case, have a wee holographic sticker placed onto the rotor (the bit that does the winding KT) :yes:

This is probably to disguise where the movement actually comes from, and instead is made to look like something exclusive to PARNIS or whatever the dial signature is. Since this is a self adhesive sticker, it can very rapidly curl up at the edges and jam the rotor swing, stopping the watch from auto winding. Easy to see if the wtch has a display back, and easy to rectify, just take the back off and peel the sticker away entirely, job DONE! :notworthy:

another 2c worth!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks again for the replies everyone. The watch does have a display back, but I can't see any peeling sticker.

It's no problem to hand wind it once a day.

Cheers.


----------



## moleng1 (May 10, 2009)

I have had a few of these Parnis' and to tell you the truth they are really pretty damn good watches. The trouble is that the manufacturer cheaps out on QC, meaning he doesn't check the ebauche before installing it. The movements in these watches are usually a Seagull ST21, which is a ETA 2824 clone, and a VERY good movement in it's own right. I always take my Asian movement watches to my watchsmith for a $25 clean and oil as soon as they arrive. He always says they are dirty and dry, the $25 is well worth it to me as I have never had an Asian movement die on me yet!!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 7, 2009)

moleng1 said:


> I have had a few of these Parnis' and to tell you the truth they are really pretty damn good watches. The trouble is that the manufacturer cheaps out on QC, meaning he doesn't check the ebauche before installing it. The movements in these watches are usually a Seagull ST21, which is a ETA 2824 clone, and a VERY good movement in it's own right. I always take my Asian movement watches to my watchsmith for a $25 clean and oil as soon as they arrive. He always says they are dirty and dry, the $25 is well worth it to me as I have never had an Asian movement die on me yet!!


I know this is an old thread, but I found the problem; oil. You were correct Moleng1.

I've been wearing another watch for the last few months, and thought I might just 'have a go' at repairing the Parnis (nothing to loose right?). Unscrewed the back with a pair of long nose pliers (ouch!) and placed the smallest drop of '3in1' oil on what looks like the bearing race of the winding weight. Bingo! The weight swings like it did the day I received it - although it's a bit noisier now. I suppose all those months without oil have done some damage, but not enough to stop it from working.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

3 in 1 - 

Whilst it's done the trick obviously in this case, it's definitely *NOT* a recommended oil for watches - far too thick and really not suitable for any modern or vintage watch.

Bad Boy :thumbsdown: ! Don't do it again - you can get the correct grades of oil from our sponsor (RLT Watches) or any watch materials supply house. These are specially formulated not to clag up the watch innards.

P.S. - welcome to the bad boys section of the forum! :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> 3 in 1 -
> 
> Whilst it's done the trick obviously in this case, it's definitely *NOT* a recommended oil for watches - far too thick and really not suitable for any modern or vintage watch.
> 
> ...


I thought we had established this was the way to go?...


----------



## killingtime (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL. Less than 15 posts and I'm on the naughty step already.

I had a feeling that 3in1 was not for use in watches but wanted to know if the problem was a lubrication issue. Now I know that it is, I can send the watch to be cleaned, oiled and adjusted by a pro.

If the oil didn't work, I was going to bin the watch anyway..thank you for pointing the above out though. I suppose others who don't know might read the post and assume 3in1 is OK for watches (which it isn't, if you're only reading this post entry). I should have been clearer.

If anything, I wanted to post to let others know that (as moleng1 pointed out), Parnis watches might well need a service before they're used on a day-to-day basis.

Apart from that, I really like the watch.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Don't know anything about the Parnis or whether it's worth fixing, but obviously the cost of servicing is the key factor. This is where I'm so lucky to have found a semi-retired watch repairer locally. A man of vast experience who does it as a labour of love from home, and the proceeds go to charity.

He's serviced several of my collection now for Â£18 a time. He's also fixed three of my quartz's for Â£11 in total, one of which was to relace the entire movement and crystal. So, I've recalled my vintage Rockshell from the place in Lincolnshire who wanted Â£157 for a service, and who've had the watch for 3 months now with no sign of progress, and I'll give it to my new found saint. His average turn around time is four days!

And no..I'm not going to give you his name.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Roamer Man said:


> - - my new found saint. His average turn around time is four days!
> 
> And *no..I'm not going to give you his name.*


You just don't want your personal turn round to go up to four years :angel_not:


----------



## killingtime (Apr 7, 2009)

Roamer Man said:


> And no..I'm not going to give you his name.


Play fair now. Come on.....give him up  . (PM me).


----------

